# Bearded dragon homemade incubator



## sairz

Hi thought i would post my method of incubation that on my females first clutch gave me 100% hatch of my 16 eggs,
I wasnt prepared when my beardy laid her eggs and was franticly searching for how i could incubate the little guys with stuff i already had, anyway what i did was use an old small fish tank and aquarium heater and a house brick, i filled the tank up with water leaving the top of the brick uncovered with water, then put the heater into the water, i then filled some little trays with vermiculite and placed the eggs in and rested the trays on the brick, put the lid on the tank and thats it, now i checked daily on the eggs and had to be careful when removing the lid as you do get a build up of condensation but all the little dragons hatched and i was well chuffed lol, so just thought i would post on this method of incubation:2thumb:


----------



## Sprocket

Think i read this incubation method for snakes as well in a book somewhere, nice to hear it working for someone !


----------

